# shock leader



## GC (Jan 13, 2003)

I have been reading about casting and I see it is recomended to use a shock leader. when bait fishing would the rig act as a shock leader? also I see casting weights that have those wire on them are they recommended for fishing?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

The shoch leader is a section of heavier mono usually 40-60 lb test. It attaches to your terminal tackle, and is long enough to go from your "rig" up to the tip guide and down to the reel with 5-8 wraps on the reel. This absorbs the strain put on from casting heavy weights. It also gives you extra strength for handling the big one.....

Tommy


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

Hi "GC",
At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.


----------



## GC (Jan 13, 2003)

thanks for the reply. Hope you guys dont my stupid questions from time to time. More to this then meets the eye


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

GC, Your question was not stupid. It was a good question. Ask away!!!!! pelican man


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

The casting weights that have wire on them are more then likely made by gemini or breakaway.What they do, is dig into the sand to give you a better grip in moving water. You could use just 4 oz of weight instead of 6 oz. When you retrieve your line the wires will release and fold back.
You can also make your own if you have lead and a melting pot. Use 1/2" copper pipe to pour the lead into and #14 copper wire for the legs.


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

Hi "BentHook",
At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Just remember - If you have to move one of your Breakaway sinkers any distance, you have to reel in and recast as the wires will not hold the bottom in the released position.


----------



## surffishn (Jun 29, 2002)

Gc I wish I would of asked that "stupid Question". It would of saved me a few bucks.I learned the hard way watching my rig and weight fly into the sunrise.By the way there are really no dumb questions.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Although, I appreciate that people don't ask that question--because I enjoy the sound of a line snapping as the sinker goes flying to sea.
But when it happens to them 3 or 4 times in a row I start to feel bad for them.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Most of the time it's the little things that count.

I watched a guy on the pier at Matapeake snap off his rig time after time. I finally got a look when he was casting and realized that *his right hand was tripping the bail CLOSED right before the cast.* 

I advised him of it and he was good to go.


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

Hey Surffishn, Lines that go SNAP, POP & CRACK. Even after you learn to throw real good, they still go SNAP. I think that the tournaments casters make the biggest snaps. I feel bad. So much time practicing and in a flash it is all over. Snapping while you are fishing in the dark. Now that's not fun. pelican man.


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

this won't work on conventional reels, but when you go to cast take off the anti reverse. if your bail shuts your reel will spin some and you won't lose as many rigs. just be careful where you put your hands, as when that sucker spins back it'll whack your knuckles real good. it won't work on the new penn slammes as they do not have a reverse.


----------

